# Working with VBA Collections/Arrays



## excelos (Dec 17, 2022)

Hello

I want to do the following with VBA:
1) Get a Collection of objects based on criteria/filtering or get the whole Collection of objects and filter afterwards based on criteria
2) Work on the resulting filtered Collection from above to perform changes on various properties

Is there any quick example of the above? I tried to get a Collection but I think you cannot do much with it unless you parse it as an array and then work with it as an array to perform VBA actions. Unless I miss something?

thanks!


----------



## excelos (Dec 24, 2022)

bump


----------

